# Bliss Bridal Limerick



## Cmax (16 Jan 2011)

Hi Folks! Just heard the above has closed down with my bridemaid dress (fully paid for) inside. Have one dress-this one was in for alternations.The shop is cleared out and the neighbours say she is selling from home anyone out there know how i can contact her. Have sent an email and the shop phone doesnt ring. Any help much appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Jan 2011)

Got this off the website:

Phone / Fax: 061 307040

e-mail: elaine@blissbridal.ie


The email is probably your best hope if phone is no longer in service.

Also a thread on boards.ie (started today):

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=70111115


----------



## Cmax (16 Jan 2011)

Thanks for that! The number is cut off and have emailed but no reply. Will keep trying!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Jan 2011)

I looked up whois for *blissbridal.ie* and the contact is a Mark Finucane. Elaine and Mark Finucane are listed as having one directorship at Dooradoyle on Solocheck.

*Search here:*

http://www.eircomphonebook.ie

Look up the names and you'll find a phone number.


----------



## Cmax (17 Jan 2011)

thanks again! I'm hoping my email will be answered. Eircom doesnt bring up anything.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (17 Jan 2011)

It does ... look for Elaine Finucane .... match address etc.


----------

